# Lake Sakakawea Water Level



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

As I'm posting this, it's still rising and I hope it doesn't stop.

http://www.nwd-mr.usace.army.mil/rcc/pl ... l/garr.gif


----------

